
New Project Plans to Send a Spacecraft to Alpha Centauri in 20 Years - aaron695
http://www.iflscience.com/space/stephen-hawking-reveals-plan-send-spacecraft-alpha-centauri-20-years/
======
woofyman
How is the nanocraft going to transmit images and data back to earth?

